# Yet Another Fog Chiller - YAFC



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

It was time for a new fog chiller and of course I wanted better too.

Like most of the other fog chiller ideas that have popped up on Haunt Forum, I put this design together after spending a day and half looking at all the contributions here. In this variation, I take the concept of the Reverse Vortex and simplify it.

First of all, I don't like the idea of having to refresh the ice too often so 5-gal buckets, trash cans, and kitty litter tubs are out. I need a cooler. In the past I would re-purpose a used cooler, but this time I couldn't find the right size. So off to Walmart I went and scored a new cooler. Here's my parts list.

Igloo Island Breeze Family Cooler (48qt) - $18.88
(2), 2" PVC adapters (threaded to slip) - $1.46 ea.
(2), 2" PVC threaded plugs - $0.87 ea.
(2), 2" PVC slip coupling - $0.87 ea.
24" of 2" Sch40 PVC pipe - had some lying around
1 small piece of foam board - had some lying around
Some Gorilla Glue - had some lying around
PVC Cement & Primer - had some lying around










Using a 23/8" hold saw I cut a hole centered into each end of the cooler. One I put in about 1/2" off the bottom of the cooler. The other I positioned near the top but down far enough so that the lid still closes.










Cut (2) 4" lengths of the PVC pipe and primed them (the lengths of these will depend on the thickness of your cooler/container). I also primed the slip side of the threaded adapter and primed one side of each slip couple. 
I cemented the 4" lengths of PVC into their respective threaded adapters tapping them down until seated. Then I put some Gorilla Glue on the PVC pipe about 11/2" down from the end that will go into the slip Coupling. From the outside of the cooler, I slipped the PVC pipe through the hole. A little cement inside the coupling and then I pushed it firmly over the PVC pipe. Turning the cooler on its end, I placed the weight of the cooler on the threaded adapter and using a rubber mallet, I tapped the slip Coupling until it was seated. Repeat the process for the other hole.

While it was drying I cut 14" piece of pipe with a 45 degree cut on one end. This will be my outlet pipe. The pipe is just long enough to reach under the forward edge of the foam board. The angled cut makes a small roof over the pipe opening to help keep ice out. I press fit the outlet pipe so that it can be removed for storage.










For operation, the outlet tube is put in place, and the cooler is filled a little over half-way with ice. The foam board fits snugly above the ice just under the inlet port. This will keep the hot fog from melting the ice too quickly.










Notes:


One 16lb bag of ice seemed to do the trick but I was able to squeeze in another 8lbs.
With the inlet up so high I needed some wooden blocks to make a 7 inch platform for the fogger.
Although the lid snaps shut it leaked a lot of fog. Gonna try some weather stripping to seal it up.
Haunt 2012 :: YAFC Test #2 video by littlebuzz - Photobucket

The one thing this cooler was missing was a drain. So I picked up one of these.

Genova 3/4" Insert Male Adapter - $0.37
One end has a barbed hose insert, the other end fits a garden hose.

Drilled a 5/8" hole near the bottom corner and glued the insert end in place.
Found a garden hose cap in the garage and poof!, we have a drain.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

This is a simple and great design... Thanks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice, looks good. I had the same problem with fog leakage around the seal. I used foam tape to seal the edge, then screwed in a pair of 1/4-20 bolts on either side of the cooler, about halfway down on the long sides. Attach a bungie cord to the bolts across the lid and it's pretty much leak-free.


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe I missed it but what was the threaded plugs used for? I see one in the picture has a hole drilled in it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice. Looks good Buzz. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks. But if it wasn't for everybody on HauntForum I would still be using corrugated dryer duct.

Otaku, I added the weatherstripping and bungee cords and now she seals up tight. 

Gonna be a good year. :jol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I used this same cooler to build a fog chiller last year. I didn't get to use it since we were stormed out (ankle deep slush). I'm glad I saw your video so that I'm prepared for the leakage out the lid. I'll seal it up good. Maybe it'll be less of a concern for me since I am using the straight-thru metal mesh tube design, which is completely submerged/surrounded by ice. Have you observed a noticeable improvement in the fog output using your new entry/exit configuration? (Please say "not really"... I don't want my not-yet-used chiller to develop an inferiority complex.)


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Stari3oy that would be tough to answer. Prior to this device I was using a cooler that had dryer duct coiled inside with ice all around it. This newer design cools the fog much better. I learned from the Vortex discussion that having the fog come in direct contact with the ice chills it the best.

I too was surprised at how much lid leakage occurred. But Otaku's suggestion took care of that.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks great!
I use a cooler with a chicken wire tunnel going through it. Works great.


----------



## bonk1313 (Oct 11, 2012)

i used the chicken wire tunnel as well, but it just doesnt seem to do very well.. i think i am going to modify mine with this new design, but also add the trash bag to the output pipe to help the fog stay low as i have seen on some other threads/sites.

Instead of having my fogger sit on the ground or an additional stand, my fogger sits on top of the cooler. The PVC pipe has to 90 degree pieces so that it can act as the stand.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Bonk, it sounds like you have the same design that I've got. Based on the reading I've done on this forum Buzz's strategy has scientific merit. I was hoping that any advantage it offered would be "negligible enough" so that I wouldn't be tempted to make modifications. Hopefully I'll have good results if I stack the deck by using top shelf fog fluid and plenty of ice.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am planning on building my fog chiller this weekend. I was going to design it where the hot fog entered towards the top. For those of you who have done it this way, how hot does the top of your chiller get and would putting a bag of ice on top of the chiller help?


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

bonk1313 said:


> Instead of having my fogger sit on the ground or an additional stand, my fogger sits on top of the cooler. The PVC pipe has to 90 degree pieces so that it can act as the stand.


Bonk, that's what I do ... except both foggers are dead and I never got a chance to test the design! I used PVC and styrofoam coolers from Omaha Steaks. Yeah, they came in handy!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

ATLfun said:


> I am planning on building my fog chiller this weekend. I was going to design it where the hot fog entered towards the top. For those of you who have done it this way, how hot does the top of your chiller get and would putting a bag of ice on top of the chiller help?


If you plan to do it like bonk1313, then the bends in the inlet tube will give the fog a chance to sufficiently cool so it doesn't _drastically_ melt the ice.

If you plan to do it like I did, then the small foam board will protect the ice directly under the inlet. I considered the top mount idea, but I didn't want the bends affect the flow of the fog.


----------



## gpawood (Aug 12, 2011)

Great idea for a cooler, think I'll give it a try this year.... thanks.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Buzz said:


> If you plan to do it like bonk1313, then the bends in the inlet tube will give the fog a chance to sufficiently cool so it doesn't _drastically_ melt the ice.
> 
> If you plan to do it like I did, then the small foam board will protect the ice directly under the inlet. I considered the top mount idea, but I didn't want the bends affect the flow of the fog.


I'm glad to see people trying different things. Thanks for sharing!
My fogger sits on top of the chiller to keep it off the ground. I use 90 degree bends down and around into the side and pointing upwards about 1-2 inches away from lid and above the ice. I produce plenty of great fog with good flow. The inlet tube located inside is wrapped with flexible foam pipe insulation and wire ties to insulate it from the ice and minimize melting.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

going to bang out an extra chiller from a 2 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot foam box that is 2 inches thick white styrofoam (lab is a great place for these). Before I cut, I was thinking about cramming a ton of dryer ducting in there and filling it with ice. I have a vortex chiller but I am not too pleased with it.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

LittleBlueBMW said:


> going to bang out an extra chiller from a 2 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot foam box that is 2 inches thick white styrofoam (lab is a great place for these). Before I cut, I was thinking about cramming a ton of dryer ducting in there and filling it with ice. I have a vortex chiller but I am not too pleased with it.


Be warned that the corrugated wall of the dryer duct messes with the flow of the fog. I'm getting much better results filtering my fog directly thru the ice than thru a tube surrounded by ice.


----------

